# Key in lever locks allowed on public restrooms?



## ADAguy (Oct 31, 2016)

The Access Board has released a Chapter 3 commentary that includes comments on operable parts.
It says that keys are not required to be accessible but what of a keyed lever on a public restroom, if keyed then how is it accessible given that the cashier is in a secured enclosure.

Must not, if provided, a public RR be accessible? RR presently has a key locked lever set.


----------



## Rick18071 (Oct 31, 2016)

What is an "Access Board" and what code book is chapter 3 in?


----------



## mark handler (Oct 31, 2016)

Rick18071 said:


> What is an "Access Board" and what code book is chapter 3 in?


*United States Access Board: Home*
https://www.*access*-*board*.gov/
Independent federal agency whose primary mission is accessibility for people with disabilities.

*ADASAD Chapter 3*


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 1, 2016)

An your response MH is? It appears that the operation of keys (which are not fixed elements) by disabled users are their responsibility even if public RRs are required to be accessible. Security of the cashier is primary to providing assistance to a disabled person. The cashier can provide a key but its use is the users issue. Keyed lever must still require only a single effort to retract latch and open door.


----------



## mark handler (Nov 1, 2016)

ADAguy said:


> An your response MH is?
> .


*Did you read the post just before my post?*


----------



## mark handler (Nov 1, 2016)

Keyed locks are not required to be accessible.
If a person needs help, they need to ask.
just like a store, not all goods need be at 48 inches.
they need to ask


----------



## mark handler (Nov 1, 2016)

Lori also posted this a while ago:
http://idighardware.com/2014/04/guide-to-the-ada-standards/


----------



## JBI (Nov 1, 2016)

I suppose the individual who cannot unlock the rest room door has no locks on their home or apartment that require keys?


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 1, 2016)

They do but only the apartment requires accessible hardware but as previously noted the key is not fixed and therefore not required to be accessible.
However if the door is required to be accessible and a key is required to lock it then it seems that an alternate methods and means would be required to make it accessible. There are a number of accessible alternatives out there and readily achievable to install.


----------



## mark handler (Nov 1, 2016)

ADAguy said:


> They do but only the apartment requires accessible hardware but as previously noted the key is not fixed and therefore not required to be accessible.
> However if the door is required to be accessible and a key is required to lock it then it seems that an alternate methods and means would be required to make it accessible. There are a number of accessible alternatives out there and readily achievable to install.


Maybe in the "2525" ADAAG, if man is still alive, if we can survive.....


----------



## Paul Sweet (Nov 1, 2016)

Key extenders are available so you don't have to twist the key.

http://www.aidsforarthritis.com/catalog/car-starter.html


----------



## mark handler (Nov 1, 2016)

Paul Sweet said:


> Key extenders are available so you don't have to twist the key.
> 
> http://www.aidsforarthritis.com/catalog/car-starter.html


Great, not required by code/standards.....


----------



## Examiner (Nov 8, 2016)

I guess I am not understanding what side of the door the key is.  You have to egress a room without the use of a key, tool or special knowledge.


----------



## tmurray (Nov 8, 2016)

Examiner said:


> I guess I am not understanding what side of the door the key is.  You have to egress a room without the use of a key, tool or special knowledge.



Door is perpetually locked on the exterior. A key would always be required to access the washroom, but simple passage hardware allowing egress from inside.


----------



## steveray (Nov 8, 2016)

tmurray said:


> Door is perpetually locked on the exterior. A key would always be required to access the washroom, but simple passage hardware allowing egress from inside.



I think they call it a "storeroom" lockset....


----------



## Rick18071 (Nov 9, 2016)

404.2.6 Door Hardware.
Handles, pulls, latches, locks, and other operable parts on accessible doors shall have a shape that is easy to grasp with one hand and does not require tight grasping, pinching, or twisting of the wrist to operate. Operable parts of such hardware shall be 34 inches (865 mm) minimum and 48 inches (1220 mm) maximum above the floor. Where sliding doors are in the fully open position, operating hardware shall be exposed and usable from both sides.
*EXCEPTION: Locks used only for security purposes and not used for normal operation are permitted in any location*.


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 9, 2016)

Thanks Rick.
So, if I understand the security exception then, I can have a key in lever lock on the outside and require "all" users to request the key. If so, thought exempt, should the key be a paddle key and/or the operator provide/ offer assistance to disabled requestor? Should/must a sign be posted indicating key and assistance available?


----------



## Rick18071 (Nov 9, 2016)

That would not be normal operation. But you could lock it when doing repairs.


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 9, 2016)

Normal for gas stations with Minimates and only 1 staff at night. If left unlocked you can only guess at what can happen in them.


----------



## steveray (Nov 10, 2016)

ADAguy said:


> Normal for gas stations with Minimates and only 1 staff at night. If left unlocked you can only guess at what can happen in them.



Not my problem....


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 16, 2016)

Are you still allowed to attach a hub cap to the key ring?


----------



## Rick18071 (Nov 16, 2016)

only at gas stations that have mid-grade gas


----------



## Shobhita-S (Feb 2, 2017)

Korean Brand,  SATO  Lock,  provides all kind of electronic door locking systems, technical security solutions products across the globe. Which is specially designed for the secure access control from theft. and it is operated by key cards. for more info visit http://sato.sg


----------



## HForester (Feb 9, 2017)

Are there locks where you can put the key in and not have to turn the key but simply operate the lever door handle?  I don;t know.


----------



## Shobhita-S (Feb 10, 2017)

Hi,
I think that you are taking about that's lock which is operated by manual key or metal key. But electronic hotel locks or door locks no need to manual key or metal key. these are work with touch sensor (RFID).


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 10, 2017)

HF, what do you do? By your question it appears that you are not familiar with lock functions?


----------



## Shobhita-S (Feb 13, 2017)

Maybe, I am not familiar with lock functions of lever lock


----------



## mark handler (Feb 13, 2017)

Shobhita-S said:


> Maybe, I am not familiar with lock functions of lever lock


*Lever Lock*





*Knob Lock*





*
THE FUNCTION IS THE SAME*


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 13, 2017)

Both requiring finger dexterity with which type to insert the key before being able to release the knob/lever, the lever being the accessible preference with which to open the door.
Use of a key could be offset by a keypad, electronics or assistance (for all) by an attendant if security is an issue such as at gas stations and minimarts.


----------



## Shobhita-S (Feb 14, 2017)

Oh! It is just looking like SATO Electronic Cylinder Door locks. How is it operate and installed into door all details are available on our website.


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 14, 2017)

Does India have accessibility codes or laws?


----------

